# Central Region Turkey Hunt



## Cheeks (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello All,

I am new to Utah and new to the forum. I have drawn a central region spring turkey tag. I have been scouting around the Tooele area for the past few weeks but have been unsuccessful in locating any birds so far. Would anyone be willing to point me in the right direction? I am not looking for anyone's honey holes or secret spots, just general areas to start scouting so I can get into some birds. Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

You must not have looked too hard. You’ll struggle to find birds in the area that aren’t on private land. I imagine you’ll struggle even more to find someone who will give you permission to hunt that private land. I’d look elsewhere. More opportunities, more public land and more birds in other parts of the unit


----------



## Cheeks (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks Moose. Ill keep looking elsewhere. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> You must not have looked too hard. You'll struggle to find birds in the area that aren't on private land. I imagine you'll struggle even more to find someone who will give you permission to hunt that private land. I'd look elsewhere. More opportunities, more public land and more birds in other parts of the unit


+1


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Look for fresh running water, and tall tree's they can *glide *in and out of. Find those two criteria, you might find some birds.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

There are plenty of turkeys in that area on public land. It will be crowded with other hunters. My tip is to scout in the evening I tend to find them easier then.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hit the hills before daylight and find them using your ears. Then, GET OUT OF THERE AS FAST AS POSSIBLE.


----------

